# Embrace It



## Psytrancer97 (Oct 6, 2016)

I am getting really bored of DP ...
Really bored of this forums where people cant handle the situation and freak out !

My DP started because of too much MJ and a very daily stressfull life.

By the time i was having a Awakening from my heart and had a long inner journey wich led me to myself .

After this happened and i was coming down from the stars i realized how numb i was and in some weeks i had anxiety and DP/DR induced by stress and this long inner journey full of racing thoughts.

I dont feel it as being hell for me , blank mind , no self well it isnt that bad. You can see life from a higher perspective and see how shit reality is . 
Although you want to escape this darkness and see the light again and breathe , sense use your feelings emotions.

Many say it is a step to enlightment ...

In my case it is , i was always very spiritual and open minded and it is showing me that i
need to suffer a little bit because i have done many things wrong in life to others and it is giving you your one medicine.

I have this condition now 5-6 months. 
The day it happened was after smoking much MJ , sleeping , the next day everything felt different. But nice at the same time. 
I
enjoyed that state 2-3 weeks until stress fucked
me up and i was way too sensitive to everything and drugs. 
Quitted them and had a mental
breakdown after that long inner journey wich revealed me myself and mysteries of life.

You need to be calm about this , just embrace it , it wont kill you.

I
have tried 1 full month meds:
I just have to say toss that shit . Never helped me , made it worse , why would you let you numb you out more then you already are. 
Took (lorazepam,risperdal) .

I have then decided to go a more homeopathic way:

I am meditating 
Microdosing shrooms and sometimes tripping with a lot of positive benefits.

I am on the way to recovery and i will wait a little more and see how it developes. 
I can also describe two types of DP i have experienced:

1st - Full of racing thoughts , anxiety and a lot of Derealisation and Perception changes.

2nd - Inmense inner peace , blank mind , 0 anxiety , better sleep 
not much derealisation

I am waiting to see how this stress mechanism developes and i would really like to try mother Ayahuasca finally.

Thanks for reading

Peace


----------



## Psytrancer97 (Oct 6, 2016)

I dont know how people can freak out so much of DP/DR

I have it since 5-6 months and i find it cool. 
It gives you a view of life in wich you can learn a lot.
Just embrace it.

Pills havnt helped me , maybe they can lower your anxiety , maybe.

My DP:

Blank Mind , No self , Flat world , No sensory input.

What has helped me :

- Contact (sex) 
-Microdosing Shrooms
-Ayahuasca 
-Social life

Just go with it , life has ups and downs and many people here tak suicide as an option , LOL.

It is just an stress mechanism from your Soul , dont freak out please.

But i need to say , i wouldnt like to have it that long ..

Peace and Love


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> *I have it since 5-6 months and i find it cool.* [...] Just go with it , life has ups and downs and many people here tak suicide as an option , LOL.


You can be glad that the force of Star Wars does not exist in real life, because for this statement I would love to do this:


----------



## Psytrancer97 (Oct 6, 2016)

LOL , if you dont know how to use it as a benefit you are so close minded


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Psytrancer97 said:


> I dont know how people can freak out so much of DP/DR
> 
> I have it since 5-6 months and i find it cool.
> It gives you a view of life in wich you can learn a lot.
> ...


If this is not causing you distress you DO NOT have DP!!!


----------



## Psytrancer97 (Oct 6, 2016)

It is , i cant really function in now a days society . It shuts us apart from it .

But i really think it is a gift to give us some rest and see things different and when it is over to live life at its fullest !

It sucks having my senses blocked , head pressure , blank mind and sometimes derealization , flat world , flat emotions .. 
but i just embrace it and try to have fun in this state 

Peace


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> You need to be calm about this , just embrace it , it wont kill you.


It will...


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Psytrancer97 said:


> Really bored of this forums where people cant handle the situation and freak out !


And I'm really bored of people that have been members for five minutes feeling some sort of entitlement with regards to these forums. If you don't like the content or the members, go elsewhere.

For any other Terrence McKenna fans that are looking for some sort of weird way to rationalize their drug use and haven't worked it out yet, psychoactive drugs are akin to playing russian roulette with your mental health if you're susceptible.

</soapbox>


----------



## Psytrancer97 (Oct 6, 2016)

This forum is full of F E A R

You dont need to justify anything .

Just embrace it and it will go for sure .

Why would you die of Dpdr there are million things worser than having this.


----------



## Psytrancer97 (Oct 6, 2016)

I just laugh at people who say they want to suicide.

There a million things worser than having dp .

I see it as a gift and it shows you that you arent always going to have the light within you.

Meds wont help you with dpdr .

What has helped me :

Shrooms , Ayahuasca , Social interaction , Exercise


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Psytrancer97 said:


> I dont know how people can freak out so much of DP/DR
> 
> I have it since 5-6 months and i find it cool.
> It gives you a view of life in wich you can learn a lot.
> Just embrace it.


It's quite obvious that you DON'T have depersonalization. I'm no doctor, but it sounds to me like you suffer from something called "being a little bitch". Go ahead, google it!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Whether you laugh about it or not, we HAVE had members, quite a few of them, that we know of, that HAVE taken their lives.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Psytrancer97 said:


> It is , i cant really function in now a days society . It shuts us apart from it .
> 
> But i really think it is a gift to give us some rest and see things different and when it is over to live life at its fullest !
> 
> ...


come back to me when you've had it for 71 months and tell me its "cool and interesting". You seem to be young, so I'm not going to grill you too bad, but think about what you're saying before you say it. This is not some fun altered state, its incredibly distressing and people have lost jobs,education and life opportunities due to it.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Psytrancer97 said:


> I just laugh at people who say they want to suicide.


Yeah, hilarious isn't it?

Thread locked, GTFO.


----------

